# Hello, cat rescuer here...



## Felix (Aug 12, 2003)

I work with my local SPCA in Abington, Pennsylvania. I photograph the cats that need homes and list them on Petfinder.com.

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?action ... &preview=1

Mods, would it be ok if I put the above link in my signature?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Felix and welcome.
How do you like your job..is it sad or fun?


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Felix..


yes you may put the link in your sig... you do some good work.


----------

